# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Καρβουνιάρης

## Παναγιωτης 18

Εδω και κανα μηνα τριγυρναει στην αυλη μου..του σκορπαω σπορια οποτε το βλεπω  http://vid1268.photobucket.com/album...ps4sl54kep.mp4

----------


## kaper

Ένας τέτοιος μαγκας έρχεται και στην βεραντα μου καθε μερα


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Και σε εμένα ερχόταν πριν πολύ καιρό ένας καρβουνιάρης το μπαλκόνι. Τώρα τον βλέπω αραιά και που στο μπαλκόνι, αλλά αρκετά συχνά στο απέναντι παρκάκι μαζί με έναν ακόμη. Είναι πλέον δύο!  :winky:

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Τον εχω μονιμα στην αυλη μαζι με εναν κοκκινολαιμη και εναν καλογερο

----------


## kaper

Και καλογερους εχω ζευγάρι ερχοταν συνεχεια ειδικα οταν ειχα τα πουλακια εξω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, ορίστε ο καρβουνιάρης που σας έλεγα. Λάθος θυμάμαι, υπήρχε και τότε το ταίρι του αλλά νομίζω μόνο ο ένας ερχόταν στο μπαλκόνι. Στο post #13 ο καρβουνιάρης και στο post #12 οι καλόγεροι που έρχονταν στο μπαλκόνι. Πλέον έχουν αραιώσει οι επισκέψεις και των δύο.

----------


## Μπία

Αυτά τα πουλάκια δεν τα ξέρω ούτε και έχω δει στη γειτονιά μου.Σε μένα έρχονται σκαθάκια και κοκκινολαίμηδες για να φάνε στα παράθυρα αλλά ο γάτος τους παίρνει είδηση και τα τρομάζει τα καημένα.

----------

